# Mishka had twins!



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Mishka had :kidred: :kidred: . So that makes it: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: so far. :wahoo: The babies are, Sofie and Nadia. The sire is a red and black Boer cross, Loki. Who I just sold three hours ago! The buyer, after we took two hours trying to catch my lovely feral goat, was looking at my "nannery" and kept wanting to buy Mish! His wife even hugged her neck. He's already reserved one of them. (Sofie is the one with the whitest coat, Nadia has the dark markings on the top of her head.)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THEY ARE JUST TOO CUTE!

Congrats on having 2 beautiful twin girls


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

The weird thing is, she showed absolutly no signs. I mean, I just happened to look out the window and she was on her side "leaking", turned out her water had broke. I thought for sure Snickers or Bunny would have theirs first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...you just never know... :laugh: 

congrats... on the cute new additions... they are beautiful.... :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

How do you tell if their polled or not? They have swirls, I think.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats they are adorable. :clap: :hi5: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!!* :stars:

Adorable 

I can tell by the last pic that the baby is horned....those swirls indicate where a horn bud will be. Sometimes it's easier to tell when they're dry and fluffy.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

These will be Mish's last kids.  She had a hard time pushing them out, kept stopping in mid push and didn't/couldn't push Nadia all the way out, I had to pull her the rest of the way. 

Now that there dry, I can start seeing their colors. They seem to be white with red hairs, sorta a "roan" look. Too dark for pics, though.

They are also playing games with me. I ran out there once because I heard a scream, Mish was sitting on Sofie's leg. I hold/pet them and go back in. Five minutes later I hear another scream, go out and see nothings the matter. Sofie walks up to me, I pet her, turn around to go back in. Guess whats happens five minutes later? :GAAH:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on your new girls. They are beautiful.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

WAHOO congrats! They're so unique!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwweee soooo CUTE!!!!! COngrats on the girls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How Cute!!!! And how cool to have sooooo many doelings! Congrats!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations! And WOW congrats of all the does! :stars:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

THE CUTENESS! All these floppy eared babies arriving make me want one! They are too cute! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! They are cute!

Now I know who's hogging the pink stork! :girl: :ROFL: I've got a couple does due next week can you send her this way for a few days PLEASE!!!! :laugh:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Another one of my does kidded and your gonna kill me.  Its a :kidred:.


----------

